# Volkswagen launches special edition transporter



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

High levels of equipment with 18-inch alloys and rear parking camera
◾Fitting tribute to six decades of Transporter success in the UK
◾Available in panel van and Kombi forms, SWB and LWB
◾Retail prices start from £29,940 (ex. VAT)

Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles is celebrating 60 years of the Transporter in the UK with the launch of a new special edition model - the Sportline 60.

The new model replaces the current Sportline and is available in short and long wheelbase forms as either a Kombi or panel van. Distinguished from the rest of the range, the striking exterior features unique 18-inch five-spoke Anthracite alloy wheels, black steel side bars, gloss black door mirror covers and special decals, the Sportline 60 is one of the most stylish T5 Transporters ever offered.

Inside, the Sportline 60 is generously equipped. Customers are treated to a host of premium creature comforts including an upgraded Kenwood sat-nav infotainment system which features smartphone mirroring functionality, DAB and Bluetooth connectivity. Front and rear parking sensors with camera also come as standard along with new quilted and embossed leather upholstery featuring a special Sportline 60 edition logo.

Also included in the standard specification are a front seat armrest; electrically adjustable and heated door mirrors, electric windows, ABS, climate air conditioning, remote central locking and stereo with CD player.

Like the model it replaces, the new Sportline 60 distinguishes itself from other vans on the road with a number of distinctive styling cues. At the front, colour-coded front bumper and lower spoiler combine with a chrome grille. At the rear a roof spoiler, a colour-coded bumper and unique Sportline 60 badging add to the distinctive look. Available in metallic Reflex Silver or Deep Black as standard. Candy White with a Deep Black roof is available as an option.








The Sportline 60's purposeful appearance is matched by the power that drives it. Thisspecial anniversary modelcomes with Volkswagen's top of the range 2.0-litre BiTDI 180 PS engine, offering up to 400 Nm of torque. Customers can choose between a six-speed manual or seven-speed DSG gearbox. Retail prices start from £29,940 (ex. VAT) for the manual transmission (short wheelbase) and rise to £34,170 (ex. VAT) for the DSG transmission (long wheelbase).

First sold officially in the UK in 1954, the Transporter range has formed the backbone of the Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles range for six successful decades. Over the years, the Transporter has helped millions of owners build businesses and fulfil dreams. From globetrotters to gardeners, the Transporter has become the default choice for many generations. And while the Transporter has evolved dramatically during that time - through five generations - the philosophy and vision that created the original still holds true.

To date, more than 300,000 Transporters have been sold in the UK, with 18,350 sold in 2013 alone. The current Transporter range is one of the broadest in the commercial vehicle sector and comprises of panel van, Kombi, Shuttle, Caravelle and California variants.

Sportline 60 specification
◾18-inch Sportline five-spoke alloy wheels finished in Anthracite or Black/Silver and with 255/45 R18 103 tyres. Includes Tyre Mobility System
◾Available in Brilliant Silver or Bi-colour finish
◾Body-coloured bumpers and door handles
◾Gloss black door mirror covers with Sportline logo
◾Front spoiler
◾Gloss black upper and lower front grille with chrome detailing
◾Headlights with interior chrome detailing
◾Darkened rear light clusters
◾Black steel side bars
◾Rear roof spoiler
◾Sportline exterior badge
◾Quilted, embossed leather upholstery with Sportline logo
◾Front carpet floor mats with Sportline logo
◾Leather-covered steering wheel and gearknob
◾Armrests on driver's seat
◾Climatic semi-automatic air-conditioning for cab
◾Kenwood DAB Multimedia System, with 7" colour touchscreen, full European Garmin satellite-navigation with real-time traffic information, built-in Bluetooth® phone connectivity. DAB radio and single CD with DVD playback
◾Full iPod or iPhone connectivity with an optional lead
◾Trip computer with multi-function display
◾Front and rear parking sensors with rear parking camera
◾Front fog lights with cornering light function
◾Thatcham Category 1 - approved alarm and immobilizer with tow-away, perimeter and interior cab protection


----------

